# تقرير حول تجربة لقياس درجة الانصهار



## كاسبر العلوم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم.......... أرجو ممن لديه معلومات حول تجربة قياس درجة الانصهار باستخدام زيت البرافين كتابة تقرير لي لاني محتاجتها ضروري مع جزيل الشكر


----------

